# Vintage Pioneer Cassette Tape Deck



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

I purchased a Pioneer Vintage CT-F6060 Cassette Tape deck at a garage sale today. Not sure if it works, but it powers up and the meters are bright. Only paid $10.00, but thought it looked interesting. Anyone know anything about this deck, or tell me where I might find some information on it? Thanks, Jack


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

can you post a pic?


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

You can get a free :blink: user manual here. All they ask for is a rating of the product (Tape Deck) :clap:.

http://safemanuals.com/314159.php?k=ffbdd68e127f748b949c96202319fac0&ID=1231886&q=PIONEER CT-F6060. 

I don't know this deck at all, but had owned 2 different Pioneers in the 70's/80's. They weren't top of the line, but better than most. Nakamichi was the best.


----------

